# Smallmouth on Fire...



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I rarely post pics on here but last weekend was special... found a magic spot that not only produced 15+lbs of largemouth but also put out 20lbs of smallies... 30 bass caught in less then 1.5 hours and that includes time to stop fishing, snap pictures and text them to my dad.... totally expect this spot to pay off over and over and over again so don't ask....
















































and one donkey largemouth frogging the pads... (did nothing but largemouth fishing the day before, this was the biggest but best 5 was easily 17lbs... lake erie is certainly special...


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Nice, I'm Jealous! Are you fishing the bassmaster open out of Sandusky later this summer?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome. Its gotta be nice to catch some erie smallies. Well done sir. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

na... I would have liked to but my schedule and finances didn't allow me to fish the southerns and the northerns... got a few things working that may allow me to fish both next season but not sure if it will pan out....

instead, ill be helping a friend of mine from Michigan... he finished 6th the last time they were at erie two years ago...

hope he wins it... kyle kempkers...


----------



## SirDubblin (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn, got some hogs right there!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice bronze beauties!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

my brother is the guy without glasses on... I told him about this spot before we went up and that usually means doom for me... first time I think ive ever underestimated a spot...

he was impressed... he broke his personal best for a smallie 3 times in 3 consecutive casts... it was truly epic...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

forgot to mention.... they were all caught in ohio water...


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunkers!


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Always here stories from my dad how Erie is probably the best bass fishery in Ohio and this just shows, nice fish! What bait were you using?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to wack'em lordofthepunks! I'm very jealous.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Fisherfourlife said:


> Always here stories from my dad how Erie is probably the best bass fishery in Ohio and this just shows, nice fish! What bait were you using?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


your dad is right,,, not only that but its one of the best fisheries in the world....

20lbs of smallies is not uncommon by any stretch on erie but this time of year, in ohio waters, to me that makes it a little more special..


warrior baits finesse worms... on a shakeyhead... best finesse worm on earth... they float and it makes a world of difference...


thanks jignpig.....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOTP......... nice fish.... I really need to get up to Erie for some of that action. Now I have a question.... I know you're on Warriors Pro Staff and I assume you have thrown their swimming jigs. My question........ is there a trick to getting it to swim upright all the time? I use a Warrior Craw on them for a trailer and I cannot get them to swim up right consistently? I was thinking of adding a belly weight on the hook shank, but was hoping there might be another way. Any tips you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't had that problem with them but I make a few modifications immediately before I ever make the first cast... mainly, I trim the weed guard down dramatically, its really thick to start with... I also don't use typical swim jig trailers.... the standard zoom superchunk jr style is what I normally use, it gives off a far more sublte swimming action... I also take a finesse worm and trim off about an inch from the head... I take that and shove it all the way onto the hook, it keeps the trailer from sliding up the hook and it also makes the jig fall slower when you kill it...

not sure if those things are what keeps it swimming straight... but I haven't had any issues


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> I haven't had that problem with them but I make a few modifications immediately before I ever make the first cast... mainly, I trim the weed guard down dramatically, its really thick to start with... I also don't use typical swim jig trailers.... the standard zoom superchunk jr style is what I normally use, it gives off a far more sublte swimming action... I also take a finesse worm and trim off about an inch from the head... I take that and shove it all the way onto the hook, it keeps the trailer from sliding up the hook and it also makes the jig fall slower when you kill it...
> 
> not sure if those things are what keeps it swimming straight... but I haven't had any issues


I'll have to give your ideas a try. Maybe the torque from the swimming legs is causing it to list to one side. Thanks for taking the time to reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish steven!! 

i have a trip to dunkirk coming up very soon>>> spooning giants


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Lotp, where did you catch them, I need exact gps location. Also what were you throwing. Can you also tell me what time of day, current weather conditons and water clarity....

Sarcasm ,) really nice fish! Good to see a personal best broke.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

MoreBass said:


> Lotp, where did you catch them, I need exact gps location. Also what were you throwing. Can you also tell me what time of day, current weather conditons and water clarity....
> 
> Sarcasm ,) really nice fish! Good to see a personal best broke.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


its an awesome spot.... it might be the best spot ive ever found on any body of water.... im pretty sure I could take a girl to it and she would be able to catch a limit off it... A GIRL...


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Haha I don't normally put on lipstick or heels but for fish like that I guess I could make an exception. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

MoreBass said:


> Haha I don't normally put on lipstick or heels but for fish like that I guess I could make an exception.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lmao that's hilarious!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

MoreBass said:


> Haha I don't normally put on lipstick or heels but for fish like that I guess I could make an exception.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




i have never done a skeeter constitution but im pretty sure "no trannys" would be somewhere near the top...


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol fact!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Some monsters there, what a great day.

Never bass fished Erie always walleye fished for 30 plus years. Need to bass fish sometime.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice. A friend and I went up last Wednesday and Thursday and wore em out not too far from where it appears you were fishing. Loads of 3 and 4 lbers. All on a drop shot. Nice pics!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Lordofthepunks!!!
So cool your bro got pub after pub...those memories never go away. Congrats


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Super nice fishes. Don't tell anybody about the smallie fishing on LAKE ERIE. Mumms the word.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Boathead241 said:


> Super nice fishes. Don't tell anybody about the smallie fishing on LAKE ERIE. Mumms the word.
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol.... a lot of guys heading to erie during this weeks elite series event on st clair... for good reason...


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Good lookin fish.

White buildings in back ground are a dead give away.Always point boat north for pictures:C.


----------

